# UMTS Abdeckung Nord-Rügen



## thomass5 (2 August 2011)

Wie sieht es mit UMTS auf Nord-Rügen aus? Aus dem vergangenen Jahr ist mir eine sehr schleppende O2 EDGE Verbindung in dem Gebiet in Erinnerung. Alles traf sich bei M und packte den Laptop aus. Meine Kinder würden sich über einen regelm. Besuch dort freuen aber ich esse auch gern mal die lokalen Köstlichkeiten. Welches Netz könnt ihr eventuell empfehlen. Ich würde mir dann eine entsprechende Prepaidkarte holen.
Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (2 August 2011)

http://www.hsdpa-umts-verfuegbarkeit.de/ vielleicht

darüber hinaus solltest du deinen kindern vielleicht erklären, dass so ein urlaub auch viel mehr sein kann, als den ganzen tag am smartphone hängen.

ich handhabe es wie folgt: in den urlaub fahren mit angeschalteten telefon, ankommen, berechtigten empfängern mitteilen, dass scheiße stau war aber man es trotzdem geschafft hat und dann wird das ding abgeschaltet für die dauer des urlaubs (also bis zur rückreise) im handschuhfach versenkt. aus den augen aus dem sinn.


----------



## ExGuide (3 August 2011)

Für den Telekom-Bereich findest Du hier etwas.
http://www.t-mobile.de/funkversorgung/inland/0,12418,15400-_,00.html?WT.svl=200


----------



## MW (3 August 2011)

Ich empfehle dir das Netz von Vodafone.

http://www.vodafone.de/privat/hilfe-support/netzabdeckung.html


----------



## thomass5 (4 August 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> http://www.hsdpa-umts-verfuegbarkeit.de/ vielleicht
> 
> darüber hinaus solltest du deinen kindern vielleicht erklären, dass so ein urlaub auch viel mehr sein kann, als den ganzen tag am smartphone hängen.
> 
> ich handhabe es wie folgt: in den urlaub fahren mit angeschalteten telefon, ankommen, berechtigten empfängern mitteilen, dass scheiße stau war aber man es trotzdem geschafft hat und dann wird das ding abgeschaltet für die dauer des urlaubs (also bis zur rückreise) im handschuhfach versenkt. aus den augen aus dem sinn.



Danke euch, ich bin doch Forumssuechtig;-). Fuer kurzfristige Ausflugsvorbereitungen und so ists auch ganz brauchbar. Bin nicht der reine Strandgeher
Thomas


----------



## Flitzpiepe (17 August 2011)

Ich war gerade 2 Wochen dort. O2 ist wirklich nicht sehr schnell dort "oben". Was wieviel besser versorgt ist weis ich nicht. Bekannte mit Vodafone waren teilweise besser erreichbar. Es gab aber auch Ecken, da ist denen das Gespräch abgebrochen.(Urlaubsinsel halt)
Fürs Wetter (windfinder.com) hats aber in nutzungsschwachen Zeiten meist gereicht . Tagsüber wars eine Katastrophe. Ich hatte mich im Vorfeld mit Infos versorgt. Da war ich nicht unbedingt darauf angewiesen. Zum "Update" für die nächsten Tage hab ich immer die Ausflüge genutzt wenn ich in besser versorgten Gebieten unterwegs war. Die Laptopauspacknummer bei MD kenne ich ;-) . Mann vermisst halt die "Bequemlichkeit" genau dann an eine Information zu kommen wenn man sie braucht. Mir ist auch eine Fahrplanänderung durch die Lappen gegangen. Bin ich eben mit dem Auto weitergefahren. Kinder sind auch noch nicht alle im Smartfonealter. 

FP


----------

